# Ogólne > Badania >  interpretacja wyników badań

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, od jakiegoś czasu jestem pod kontrolą hematologa. zaniepokoiły mnie wyniki badań. czy są powody do zmartwień? proszę pilnie o odpowiedź. pozdrawiam.

leukocyty: 2.91
erytrocyty: 4.38
hemoglobina: 13.6
hematokryt: 40.3 %

MCV: 92.0
MCH: 31.1
MCHC: 33.7
RDW-CV: 13.1%
RDW-SD: 44.1

Płytki krwi: 200
MPV: 11.3
PDW: 13.8
P-LCR: 35.1 %
PCT: 0,23%

NEU: 1.33
NEU%: 45.7%
LYMP: 1.08
LYMPH%: 37.1%
MON: 0.31
MON%: 10.7%
EOS: 0.16
EOS%: 5.5%
BASO: 0
BASO%: 1%
IG: 0

OB: 25

----------

